# Let's play the Ni hidden meaning game



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay, so I obviously don't have Ni, but yearn to understand it. Ni users see all of these patterns and hidden meanings, but yet somehow can't describe them in words. So I thought to myself, "Okay, so how about I create a thread where the user above posts a picture, and the Ni user below, interprets in the image above and says what the hidden meaning/meanings behind it are/could be?"

So those are the rules of this thread: The above user will post a picture image, and the Ni user below will explain what they believe what the hidden meaning(s) behind the picture are. Also, you can also post poems, youtube videos, poems or whatever. The basic principle of this thread is to help non-Ni users to be able to understand Ni-based thinking. So I'll begin: What hidden meanings could this picture have....


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

She's had a rough day and wants to relax. However, she also has some kind of event coming up, so in the picture she's checking what the time is. The event is something which needs attention, like a date or a meeting.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought I see a glisten just right below her left nostril - tear perhaps. Maybe she's thinking of a lost love or a regret about things she could have done differently when she was younger. There's also a forlorn, distant look in her face too.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

She looks utterly miserable. I think she's been crying, at the very least (her eyes are full of tears, and she looks like she has one running down the side of her face), and she's trying to forget about something terrible that just happened. Maybe it's a bad breakup, some trouble at work, family trouble... but one thing is for certain, this is not a happy person in the picture.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh let me play too! *invades Ni clubhouse*
I think the picture is about self-delusion:
- she seems to be naked, like she's in a sauna or just out of the shower/pool or something (edit: I just realised she's totally taking a bath)... anyway, she's exposed
- light represents truth, knowledge, revelation
- the picture doesn't show us what she's looking at, but focuses on what she's looking away from


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

There is a tinge of hopelessness in her eyes. Emptiness. Refusal to go on. 
But a frightening determination paces throughout as well.
She is staring intently at a razor blade deliberately placed on the counter. 

Death--suicide--is the endgame.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, can Ne play too 

She just had a fight with her SO, taking a bath in deep introspection of what part she played in the disagreement.
The more she thinks it could be her fault, the more she cries. Her SO is standing in the doorway watching her
as she becomes more and more vulnerable. She can't look at him, the hurt is too deep.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Gah. My Se is rebelling whenever I try to think of something. My first thought was that it's just a woman sitting in a bath and looking to her side. With a candle as light.

Anyway, back on topic... I think she has a really bad day coming up tomorrow and she's trying to forget it by sinking into the water and surrounding herself with gentle candlelight. But she can't stop thinking into the future and she's looking to her side as if she's trying to look out for tomorrow, as if it's a living being that's coming to take her away?

Also, the light behind her is heart shaped. Maybe she's trying to forget someone she's still in love with?


----------



## AphroditeGoneAwry (Jan 10, 2012)

She's so sad thinking of what she'll have to do to you now for stalking her.



:ninja:


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Aren't you people supposed to keep posting pictures... ya know, as you respond to the one above?


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

the picture is a sign signifying the death of a Christian's belief in jesus their savior. the girl represents a Christian victim who has forgotten about jesus, despite the light behind her, she's blind. she's in tears, as she's lost in life. she feels something missing. everything is so hot around her, which explains why the orange-red vibe is there. everything is hot, and it explains that touching the heat will make her jump/startle and stay away from it. she wants to stay away from everything. she cannot see the light that's beckoning her. the nudity represents her lack of self-esteem and confidence. something is missing -- her god, the light behind her

i'm not a Christian. i'm just damn tired right now lol.


----------



## hackm (Apr 19, 2012)

Answer this question: Can't anyone create a narrative that accompanies a picture? Doesn't every human being have the ability to look and read what someone is likely thinking? What the hell does Ni have to do with it?

No disrespect to Ni.


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

She's going back and forth between her head and her heart, trying desperately to gain some insight into the loss of a relationship. Also, she's an INFJ .

In following the OP's directions, I offer a new picture (that Ne users may go crazy with):


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

*laughs at elephant until something comes to her*

The man and woman are in some sort of relationship. There is an elephant in the room, however: Something that one or both of them is avoiding. Perhaps not everything is as it seems with this couple.

Also, is it just me, or is the elephant molesting the woman with its trunk? O_O

...Do I have to post something now, or should I wait?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

See ... something inherent nagged at me to check the source of the image: http : // www. magforwomen.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/top-breakup-lines-and-their-real-meanings.jpg

^^The URL indicates where this magazine article came from. Then .. I went ahead and read the magazine article and tried to put together reasons for why the author chose to use that particular picture in the first place ... what is the author really trying to communicate? What sort of emotions is the author trying to appeal to? Is the image giving her article more, or less authenticity ... who's the target audience? What's the mass appeal of selection of an image of a half-crying woman in a bath-tub? 

Based on that, I decided that ok ... this is an article about breakups --- so basically the image has been chosen to invoke the reader's empathy in several ways ... 

1) The author wants the readers to relate this image to themselves as the bathtub is a common place for depressed women [and men] to "escape" in their time of depression. As I was thinking about that, the idea that something about running water mimicking tears that help tears flow came to mind which helped me understand better to myself perhaps why men and women find it easier to cry in the shower. 

2) The author wanted to create an overall mood / setting for her article in the mind of the reader. A reader whose empathy has just been invoked may be more likely to accept what's written with a more open mind.

For me .. that's how Ni worked ... dunno about others. I used a focused approach to work backwards and for some reason, the source of the image and its use was more important to me than the woman in the image itself


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Okay, so I obviously don't have Ni, but yearn to understand it. Ni users see all of these patterns and hidden meanings, but yet somehow can't describe them in words. So I thought to myself, "Okay, so how about I create a thread where the user above posts a picture, and the Ni user below, interprets in the image above and says what the hidden meaning/meanings behind it are/could be?"


How certain are you (and others) that this will bring up Ni? And how certain are you about being able to discern Ne from Ni? What about bias, like T/F influences? Not a point of criticism, mind you, genuine curiosity - I want to be in on the 'know'. :3

Having said that...



The Great One said:


>


(ignoring the web address)

This lady might have gone through a break-up, but she isn't particularly overcome by sadness at this point, even though the tear may imply sadness. The tear may not even be a tear, given the water drops right above her collarbone - perhaps she just took a plunge before posing. She seems more like bitter than sad. Perhaps she had been cheated upon. Revenge is on her mind. The following may be influenced by my screen's settings: The orange/red tones seem out of sync with her thoughts/feelings, imo, unless the red is meant to represent anger, which I think is a too light of shade of red for that expression. It is funny how the area of light gives off a light purple. Bad photoshop skills, or a missed detail. Perhaps an app like Instagram? Also, I can't tell for sure if that light is meant to have a heart-shape or not. Is it a candle behind her right shoulder? Is the area to the bottom-left of the heart-shape-like light meant to represent a dripping into the candle? Like the heart is melting/dripping/emptying? The walls of this bathroom are definitely not like my choice for walls for a bathroom - I'd prefer tiles, which makes me wonder, is this her bathroom, or is it maybe someone else's, like a motel/hotel? Are the walls meant to look plain to signify emptiness? Is her hair died blonde? Also, she seems to put quite some effort into making her head rest on the wall for this picture, given the wrinkles on the left side of her throat.

On overall, I can see how this picture is meant to resemble a woman after a break-up, but I think it could have been done better. Whom is this picture meant for? It seems to set a mood, more than it is supposed to make people relate with the lady.

(I'm guessing a lot of Se in my attempt? Fail! xD )



pneumoceptor said:


>


A chamber of curiosities and mythical things. Astrology, love, failed attempt at making a perpetuum mobile device, and an elephant with a devilish look in his eyes (which I would have, should I be locked up in a room like this). This room is someone's secret room, hidden in a corner of the left brain, like a guilty pleasure. The elephant has small ears, I think too small for Asian elephants.

I dno why, but I have a lot less to say on this one.

Next up:










(BTW, similar thread for Ne here: http://personalitycafe.com/infp-for...-me-your-ne-extraverted-intuition-please.html)


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Everybody is only human. The world is not run by mysterious powers. Anything is possible.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

deleted double post


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

The Great One said:


>


First thing I thought of was that she looks like she's been through hell because it's been rough at the prison or mental institution. Then looking closer I realized it's a candle that's creating that weird looking light which makes it not so interesting now.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

pneumoceptor said:


>



The two are hugging out of relief because they have decided to not kill the elephant in the name of science. Or perhaps she is seeing them off as the man and elephant have a plane to catch.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Okay, so I obviously don't have Ni, but yearn to understand it. Ni users see all of these patterns and hidden meanings, but yet somehow can't describe them in words. So I thought to myself, "Okay, so how about I create a thread where the user above posts a picture, and the Ni user below, interprets in the image above and says what the hidden meaning/meanings behind it are/could be?"
> 
> So those are the rules of this thread: The above user will post a picture image, and the Ni user below will explain what they believe what the hidden meaning(s) behind the picture are. Also, you can also post poems, youtube videos, poems or whatever. The basic principle of this thread is to help non-Ni users to be able to understand Ni-based thinking. So I'll begin: What hidden meanings could this picture have....


She's contemplating total internal reflection.


----------



## Portal (Jan 3, 2012)

The Great One said:


> Okay, so I obviously don't have Ni, but yearn to understand it. Ni users see all of these patterns and hidden meanings, but yet somehow can't describe them in words. So I thought to myself, "Okay, so how about I create a thread where the user above posts a picture, and the Ni user below, interprets in the image above and says what the hidden meaning/meanings behind it are/could be?"
> 
> So those are the rules of this thread: The above user will post a picture image, and the Ni user below will explain what they believe what the hidden meaning(s) behind the picture are. Also, you can also post poems, youtube videos, poems or whatever. The basic principle of this thread is to help non-Ni users to be able to understand Ni-based thinking. So I'll begin: What hidden meanings could this picture have....


She seems sad, perhaps pining over love. She's staring off into space lost in her own thoughts and feelings. Then suddenly a stranger comes in and twists her neck. The stranger then proceeds to create a heart shape light right behind her head before leaving her there to die. She dies while shedding a tear.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

The Great One said:


> Okay, so I obviously don't have Ni, but yearn to understand it. Ni users see all of these patterns and hidden meanings, but yet somehow *can't describe them in words*. So I thought to myself, "Okay, so how about I create a thread where the user above posts a picture, and the Ni user below, interprets in the image above and *says what the hidden meaning/meanings behind it are/could be?*"
> 
> So those are the rules of this thread: The above user will post a picture image, and the Ni user below will explain what they believe what the hidden meaning(s) behind the picture are. Also, you can also post poems, youtube videos, poems or whatever. The basic principle of this thread is to help non-Ni users to be able to understand Ni-based thinking. So I'll begin: What hidden meanings could this picture have....


wat

/Te



characters


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Next up:










Obama is complaining the burger has an arsenic-ish aftertaste and wondering if the secret service had it checked. The guy to his right is informing him what the secret service agents have really been up to lately...


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

AbioticPrime said:


> Everybody is only human. The world is not run by mysterious powers. Anything is possible.


A couple words come to mind. And ideas. Power. Sorrow. Reflection. Frailty. Internal. I see internal strength overall when I see that picture though. More than the fist, I see the face of the woman, and begin to wonder what sort of things have happened to give her such a look in her eyes, and what sort of things she is thinking about, what memories she is reliving. I wonder what is going to happen and what has happened.


----------



## Fiori (Nov 16, 2011)

pneumoceptor said:


>


Ahh, there could be a story here. Lots of scientific equipment, could be a laboratory. Are they Victorian or is this some kind of steampunk world? Maybe the couple are inventors, or explorers. This could be their secret base in the middle of the jungle, hence the elephant. It could be a scene from Tarzan or something like that. I always wanted to be an explorer! 
Why are they hugging? Maybe they just made some kind of breakthrough, but they don't look happy enough... they're not exactly jumping for joy haha. She looks either sad, or relieved. Maybe he's whispering something to her. Aw. I wish someone would hug me really closely like that. Are they really a couple? Some weird love affair? 
What's with the elephant, is he their pet or just a random elephant intruder? 'He's climbin in your windows, he's snatchin yo people up~' He's not hiding very well, but maybe they're too into each other to notice, ahah. He's got a really bumpy head. Kind of cleft like one of those double-chins that superheroes have. Elephants are awesome. I rode on one once when I lived in Thailand, wow I'd do anything to go back there. They're really strong, he could lift that woman up at any moment. He does look mischievous, like he's about to seperate them. Maybe he's jealous. Elephants are really intelligent too though, maybe they were running some kind of brain-experiment on him in the lab. Or maybe the humans are the experiment, and the elephant is the scientist. Evil mad scientist elephant, that's a new one. 
Is it even a real elephant? There's a robotic elephant in France, as well as other animals, the spider version came to the UK once. Maybe it's robotic. Or maybe it's like the trojan horse, hollow inside, like a disguise. Maybe the man's about to leave for war in it, and this is their parting embrace. This is silly. Is the actual room/scene even real though, or symbolic of something? Is it on earth? Kind of reminds me of Jules Verne. Or the inside of the TARDIS. I want to see what the world outside of this room looks like. Take me exploring with you~

Just a snapshot of my train of thought, haha :crazy: I know this is a Ni thread but Ne demanded an audience ._.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

AbioticPrime said:


> Everybody is only human. The world is not run by mysterious powers. Anything is possible.


Your mind is your first defense against the world of conformity. It is the fortess of your true self.



Now try this one:


----------



## Fiori (Nov 16, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> The man and woman are in some sort of relationship. There is an elephant in the room, however: Something that one or both of them is avoiding. Perhaps not everything is as it seems with this couple.


AN ELEPHANT... IN THE ROOM...
_Damn,_ I really missed the point there :tongue:


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

pneumoceptor said:


>


All the wonders of the world can not change your humanity.



Now try this one:


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

The Great One said:


>


I wouldn't be surprised if this picture is from an advertisement. It is supposed to
evoke a feeling of "Someone understands" in the viewer- by depicting a hidden,
personal moment of pain as if the advertisers can comfort you in such a situation.



Now try this:


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


>


This one is just trying to get people to identify with Obama (and
possibly his administration) by showing that he is a 'regular guy
who eats burgers with his friends at a shitty little table- just
like YOU DO!' 


now how bout this one:


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

Fiori said:


> Ahh, there could be a story here. Lots of scientific equipment, could be a laboratory. Are they Victorian or is this some kind of steampunk world? Maybe the couple are inventors, or explorers. This could be their secret base in the middle of the jungle, hence the elephant. It could be a scene from Tarzan or something like that. I always wanted to be an explorer!
> Why are they hugging? Maybe they just made some kind of breakthrough, but they don't look happy enough... they're not exactly jumping for joy haha. She looks either sad, or relieved. Maybe he's whispering something to her. Aw. I wish someone would hug me really closely like that. Are they really a couple? Some weird love affair?
> What's with the elephant, is he their pet or just a random elephant intruder? 'He's climbin in your windows, he's snatchin yo people up~' He's not hiding very well, but maybe they're too into each other to notice, ahah. He's got a really bumpy head. Kind of cleft like one of those double-chins that superheroes have. Elephants are awesome. I rode on one once when I lived in Thailand, wow I'd do anything to go back there. They're really strong, he could lift that woman up at any moment. He does look mischievous, like he's about to seperate them. Maybe he's jealous. Elephants are really intelligent too though, maybe they were running some kind of brain-experiment on him in the lab. Or maybe the humans are the experiment, and the elephant is the scientist. Evil mad scientist elephant, that's a new one.
> Is it even a real elephant? There's a robotic elephant in France, as well as other animals, the spider version came to the UK once. Maybe it's robotic. Or maybe it's like the trojan horse, hollow inside, like a disguise. Maybe the man's about to leave for war in it, and this is their parting embrace. This is silly. Is the actual room/scene even real though, or symbolic of something? Is it on earth? Kind of reminds me of Jules Verne. Or the inside of the TARDIS. I want to see what the world outside of this room looks like. Take me exploring with you~
> ...


Ne is just mesmerizing. How do you deal with this train all day?!


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

pneumoceptor said:


>


 No matter how hard you try and scientific you are in your analysis, the elephant is still in your room. The impact of enjoying the simple comfort of being supported through heavy periods in life affects anyone in absurdly large proportions. Beautiful painting.



FreeSpirit said:


> now how bout this one:


 Alcohol destroys your life...? I don't see much of a hidden meaning in it otherwise.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

when are they going to grow?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Of the ones I found interesting...



AbioticPrime said:


>


I get the impression of oppression. The fist appears to be a male one, and she seems to be depressed. Alternatively, the woman is thinking of vengeance/lashing out or taking a stand against something. The fist represents her true feelings.



FreeSpirit said:


>


 Fighting against alcoholism. Or perhaps fighting against the elite, as it seemed to be a fancy bottle. Fancy alcoholic beverages are associated with excess.



Inguz said:


>


The girl/woman seems to be lost and alone in a dark and uncertain world. She's stripped naked, as she feels unprotected.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

*finds pic through Google in 10 seconds*


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> *finds pic through Google in 10 seconds*



The above one means:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

The Great One said:


>


She's craning her head to look at/talk to someone. Probably an intimate, giving her setting. She might also be just thinking of them, and looking into space while doing so.

I hadn't even noticed that the light was heart-shaped, before some of you pointed it out.

The picture isn't that interesting to me, for some reason.



AbioticPrime said:


>


It looks like a symbolic representation: this person presents a tough face to the outer world, but is sensitive on the inside. Probably the toughness is presented to protect the inner sensitivity. It's a typical human dichotomy, I think.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

FreeSpirit said:


>


His happiness, his conductivity... he can fire electricity from his eyes, his teeth are made of steel, or bronze... he's the man of bronze, he's like the man of steel but he's something more. He's smelted... something more than just steel. Maybe he's made of wood instead, he's coated, or painted, the paint is made of steel. I wonder what planet he's from, a planet where the sun is different from our own. On our planet, the yellow sun makes him the man of bronze. There, he's just Jerome, the happy guy with the hat who lives in a hole.



FreeSpirit said:


>


They're kids with guns. It's a Gorillaz song, not their best work, not their worst either. Not sure if I like Gorillaz or Blur better. Why is this picture so small... I can only imagine what's outside of the frame. Are there more guns, or more children? Who's holding the gun in the foreground? Is it the boy's friend, trying to maintain a stalemate?



Angelic Gardevoir said:


>


I hope. This. I hope this gets. To you. To youuuuuuuu.

And the follow-up image for the next poster:


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Stephen said:


> His happiness, his conductivity... he can fire electricity from his eyes, his teeth are made of steel, or bronze... he's the man of bronze, he's like the man of steel but he's something more. He's smelted... something more than just steel. Maybe he's made of wood instead, he's coated, or painted, the paint is made of steel. I wonder what planet he's from, a planet where the sun is different from our own. On our planet, the yellow sun makes him the man of bronze. There, he's just Jerome, the happy guy with the hat who lives in a hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 who needs Ni? 

and he's a mouse who lives in a swiss cheese shaped apartment. He is getting defensive because he's used to having people giving him weird looks for living in a swiss cheese shaped apartment. He only needs encouragement.
and uh. i dunno what pic to post ....o-o


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Stephen said:


> His happiness, his conductivity... he can fire electricity from his eyes, his teeth are made of steel, or bronze... he's the man of bronze, he's like the man of steel but he's something more. He's smelted... something more than just steel. Maybe he's made of wood instead, he's coated, or painted, the paint is made of steel. I wonder what planet he's from, a planet where the sun is different from our own. On our planet, the yellow sun makes him the man of bronze. There, he's just Jerome, the happy guy with the hat who lives in a hole.


Nice Si-Ne action there. XD

From an Ni dom (as far as I am labelled as such right now, as there's always the possibility of a mistype): The statue represents either how we should commemorate the common man or that monuments are meaningless and should be tossed in a manhole. XD I'm also reminded of a poem called The Unknown Citizen.




> And the follow-up image for the next poster:


 This image represents how ridiculous @Stephen thinks this game really is. To him, this picture is nothing symbolic, just a mouse eating cheese. He wants to see what strange thoughts Ni users come up with. Check and mate.


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

When I first saw this picture, I thought there were skulls floating on the water, but there were just rocks. xD

She grew a forest in the depths of her heart.
All her blood now has darkened.
Only oil's running through her veins.
Nude she walked through the woods.
To the core, to contemplate imminent death.
Secrets and memories, two little birds are watching.
Speculation, gossip and hissing.
Submerging her feet into the water.
What else can I do?
Take a bath.
Commit suicide.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> This image represents how ridiculous @_Stephen_ thinks this game really is. To him, this picture is nothing symbolic, just a mouse eating cheese. He wants to see what strange thoughts Ni users come up with. Check and mate.


Shows what you know. That hunk of cheese is my outer self, and the mouse is my enlightenment-seeking inner self, constructing tunnels in the subjective mass of my being through which the cheese-scented fresh air of the objective perception that Ne brings can pass. Alas, the mouse himself is an obstruction in this, but he cannot be removed, because he is the device by which I implement change in my outer self. As he tunnels his way through and moves to another portion of the cheese, the portion he evacuates is that much more free of preconception.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Stephen said:


> Shows what you know. That hunk of cheese is my outer self, and the mouse is my enlightenment-seeking inner self, constructing tunnels in the subjective mass of my being through which the cheese-scented fresh air of the objective perception that Ne brings can pass. Alas, the mouse himself is an obstruction in this, but he cannot be removed, because he is the device by which I implement change in my outer self. As he tunnels his way through and moves to another portion of the cheese, the portion he evacuates is that much more free of preconception.


Hahah, you showed her  XD


----------



## zenity (Nov 6, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> *finds pic through Google in 10 seconds*


The labour of many takes on a nature of its own, partly a gestalt of the contributions, and partly of its own making. We are often terrified of the result, and uncomfortable acknowledging that it is anything beyond the sum of its contributing members.


----------



## zenity (Nov 6, 2011)

pneumoceptor said:


>



A man and a woman are reunited after a long absence. But the nature of their relationship has become as mechanical and clockwork-like as the environs, a fact which neither of them are prepared to admit.


----------



## zenity (Nov 6, 2011)

Okay, here's one.









Go!


----------



## Anubis (Nov 30, 2011)

Oops double post...


----------



## Anubis (Nov 30, 2011)

zenity said:


> Okay, here's one.
> 
> View attachment 35469
> 
> ...


he's too damaged (internal turmoil) to concentrate on the world around him anymore, that's why the concrete world is blurred and behind him.

And with the blurred phone it makes me think he has cut off contact with everyone and doesn't want to face the phone because it brings up memories or forces him to confront some fears


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

hackm said:


> Answer this question: Can't anyone create a narrative that accompanies a picture? Doesn't every human being have the ability to look and read what someone is likely thinking? What the hell does Ni have to do with it?
> 
> No disrespect to Ni.


Good point -- yes we all do it more or less but we do it differently. Ni perceives and alters its perspective until it finds the most likely, thus known as a better interpreting tool. In my case I do it whether I want to or not. Ne also does it, but it generates so much that the info has to be worked through, therefore more conscious.

__________
Question: is it me or is Ni like a whispering voice? More curious how this goes for INFJs. It's always there and I have trouble with sleep and just relaxing.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

The Great One said:


> Okay, so I obviously don't have Ni, but yearn to understand it. Ni users see all of these patterns and hidden meanings, but yet somehow can't describe them in words. So I thought to myself, "Okay, so how about I create a thread where the user above posts a picture, and the Ni user below, interprets in the image above and says what the hidden meaning/meanings behind it are/could be?"
> 
> So those are the rules of this thread: The above user will post a picture image, and the Ni user below will explain what they believe what the hidden meaning(s) behind the picture are. Also, you can also post poems, youtube videos, poems or whatever. The basic principle of this thread is to help non-Ni users to be able to understand Ni-based thinking. So I'll begin: What hidden meanings could this picture have....


so this isn't a "what does this mean" as if it had meaning but more of a "what does this mean/ what can _i make of it?_ 

the light behind her is heart-shaped. it's intensely bright. she's turning away from it, towards the darker parts of her life (light/lack of contrast)... something involving a relationship of any kind (with oneself, spouse, family, friend, spirituality/religion) gone awry? 

the biggest thing is the whole light/dark combo and the turning away from the light on the wall.

edit: i don't think that is actually Ni though. aside from seeing things and then having a "this is symbolic of that", the rest is almost just thinking about why someone would stage a picture that way, and then take the initial idea and trying to frame it around/through ideas that everyone is familiar with.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Stephen said:


> Shows what you know. That hunk of cheese is my outer self, and the mouse is my enlightenment-seeking inner self, constructing tunnels in the subjective mass of my being through which the cheese-scented fresh air of the objective perception that Ne brings can pass. Alas, the mouse himself is an obstruction in this, but he cannot be removed, because he is the device by which I implement change in my outer self. As he tunnels his way through and moves to another portion of the cheese, the portion he evacuates is that much more free of preconception.












Also, this is next pic to analyze. :crazy:


----------



## quietfury (Feb 20, 2014)

The elephant one--

The man was forced by his parents to be a scientist. However, as he got more and more into nature, he became more interested in wild-life, made friends with the elephant and now wants to give up his job, train the elephant and join a circus. His parents were initially non-supportive. His mother came to his lab to see how attached he was to the elephant. Seeing the elephant in the lab (a very weird place for it to normally be), his mother is convinced of his deep interest in taming the elephant and bond with the elephant. So, she gives her consent for him to give up science and take up full-time circus duty. He hugs her in relief, glad of his newfound freedom as his pet elephant looks on.

It's 2 am and I'm bored. Don't judge me.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Stephen said:


>


The obvious meaning of this is the mouse IS the cheese in that sort of sense, but what sets the mouse away from the cheese is that it'll fight back. It has survival instincts that won't let it die. Even if you are in a cat and mouse game, there is always a chance of success. Whereass the cheese is merely a victim in the charade of it's own fate. There is no hope for cheese, only those that move have hope, as hope is movement and energy itself.



Inguz said:


>


Women in the past and the current have always been considered to be the more sexual of the beast. In this sense it is natural to conclude that there is a sense of "lost" in this picture but this lost is not actually a negative thing at all. There is in fact a beauty and experience to be gained from this lost, mostly a virginal lost that happens to both sexes. The girl looks down at herself in shame, at her own "sullied" body but the water is still clear. The forest behind her is looking down at her "shameful" act, but those are grotesque macabre things that suck the life of the creative spirit of herself. The water however is "pure" or at least clean, this is the realization that as creatures of the element of water. Who's physical and metaphysical components are innately attuned by liquid substances, that there is no such thing as those conceptualizations. Those that are "unpure" only seek to sully beauty, but there is no power to destroy such a thing. As the absence of shame and counter shame allows oneself to truly perceive the world as it is. And that is that us humans are sexual creatures, possessive as the moss on the trees in our partners, serene as the water and riddled with a lack of structure like the poor girl.

Fuck, I'm a pervert.

Also most of what I'm reading from other people is uh...Ne and Se.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Picked pictures from the first page and making my best guess at reading situations. 










She's depressed and wants something. 












Elephant in the room. It's screaming at me. Wait. There's a couple there too. Which suggests they're ignoring the elephant in the room. 











I see a sad looking woman and a fist. Looks like a domestic violence bus shelter ad. 











Someone that knows the city from a different perspective. Like a servant that knows their masters secrets but works quietly and says nothing. 










Naiad Nymph. Pretty but get too close and she'll either inspire you or drown you. Mysterious and ethereal. 











Prey burrowed in plenty (food). Adaptability and fertility.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Why this thread died? It's freaking awesome!



The Great One said:


> So those are the rules of this thread: The above user will post a picture image, and the Ni user below will explain what they believe what the hidden meaning(s) behind the picture are. Also, you can also post poems, youtube videos, poems or whatever. The basic principle of this thread is to help non-Ni users to be able to understand Ni-based thinking. So I'll begin: What hidden meanings could this picture have....


Thinking, so much thinking and worried. But I don't think this could be an external thing, It's more about her innerself.



pneumoceptor said:


>


Old couple married. They're in his place of work but by work I mean, this place in his entire life, they're happy about how their spend their life. They lived the life they always wanted.



Inguz said:


>


She isn't lost, she was lost in darkness until she found his refect on the water. Do you see how she's shinning?


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

pneumoceptor said:


> She's going back and forth between her head and her heart, trying desperately to gain some insight into the loss of a relationship. Also, she's an INFJ .
> 
> In following the OP's directions, I offer a new picture (that Ne users may go crazy with):



This is a satellite image of London.

It just so happens to look like a picture. Why would an elephant be indoors people? think about it.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

I play with my Ni:









The bath mirrors the mood bath she is having. Water=emotions and feelings, light=consciousness, sensuality in service of sustaining a melancholic-like mood and self pampering/cuddling. She may contemplate memories, but she also may simply enjoy this mood bath without thinking much. 









This looks like an oniric representation to me. The dream tells the dreamer there is an "elephant in the room" with his current romance. The elephant trunk touching the...well, the lady, I assume it says the lady may be seeing someone else. The scientific instruments may represent the overthinking mind of the dreamer that prevent him from seeing the truth with her fiancée. 









Another oniric-like picture. We may see body shape rocks in the background. The etheral creature looks into her own reflection. She and her reflect are the only source of light in the picture shedding the darkness. The whole picture makes me think of the soul's dreamer reflecting on oneself. 









this statue reminds us of what lies beneath. It may litteraly be the sewerage system that helps evacuate our waste, the kind we do not want to see, or more psychological stuff we bury deep inside.
PS: you may have noticed the sticker down the pole, maybe put here by a student meaning something like "hey, look how we are cool!" 


http://www.masters-of-photography.com/images/full/uelsmann/uelsmann_symbolic_mutation.jpg
The deep, quite moody look on her face and the clenched fist-mind suggest the difficulty to let loose of her thoughts. She is holding her story so vigorously it is painful! The egoic mind issue... 









"I must be dead!" ;-)


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Miya said:


>



Grainy picture, but okay. 

I see a metaphorical ad in support of feminism in the workplace. Like in order for women to be successful in the workplace they need to equip themselves with chainmail and a sword, unlike their mail counterparts. Her bracelets, flawless hair (probably when brushed-the roughness adds to the message that the battle is difficult), and whatnot indicates that she is not a female night. It has to mean something else.









Meh, you can't see it too well. Oh well.


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

Looking at all this, Ni comes off as really foreign to me, so I'll give it a shot










Looks like a scene from an action movie where she is hiding from the pursuer as the lights are dim to emphasize the sense of danger












The two citizens are frustrated that now the big clumsy elephant is breaking all their inventions











Memories of some sort of assault that the woman endured that are resurfacing










A dude who spent way too much time in the sewers and has become one with environment










Girl who never got asked to prom and will hiss at any who get close 











Mouse who just wants some freaking silence from all the extroverts' chatter lol


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Miya said:


>


Her LARP group just left her, because she plays too hard and made someone bleed.

They told her not to bring a real sword, but she thought it was ok because the blade was dulled.

They were skeptical. Well, lesson's learned.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

The Great One said:


> Okay, so I obviously don't have Ni, but yearn to understand it. Ni users see all of these patterns and hidden meanings, but yet somehow can't describe them in words. So I thought to myself, "Okay, so how about I create a thread where the user above posts a picture, and the Ni user below, interprets in the image above and says what the hidden meaning/meanings behind it are/could be?"
> 
> So those are the rules of this thread: The above user will post a picture image, and the Ni user below will explain what they believe what the hidden meaning(s) behind the picture are. Also, you can also post poems, youtube videos, poems or whatever. The basic principle of this thread is to help non-Ni users to be able to understand Ni-based thinking. So I'll begin: What hidden meanings could this picture have....


The heck she's looking at? A naked half-squirrel?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey guys! See if you can think of this!


----------



## purple_seastar (Feb 17, 2014)

FreeSpirit said:


> Now try this one:


He was hiding from himself. When he was younger, he scared himself with his ability to harm others, so he hid beneath the streets until he grew old. Then, noticing that he was getting older and changing, he decided to take a look at the world and see if it changed just as he had. He poked his head out of the sewer and, seeing all the people taking life so seriously and being so miserable, couldn't help but laugh in spite of himself. He watched the people go by on the street, whispering that everything would be alright, everything was temporary, until he became the opposite of his own beliefs and turned to stone- therefore, permanent. 

He is the permanent man whispering that life is temporary. O.O

My brain *___*


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

purple_seastar said:


> He was hiding from himself. When he was younger, he scared himself with his ability to harm others, so he hid beneath the streets until he grew old. Then, noticing that he was getting older and changing, he decided to take a look at the world and see if it changed just as he had. He poked his head out of the sewer and, seeing all the people taking life so seriously and being so miserable, couldn't help but laugh in spite of himself. He watched the people go by on the street, whispering that everything would be alright, everything was temporary, until he became the opposite of his own beliefs and turned to stone- therefore, permanent.
> 
> He is the permanent man whispering that life is temporary. O.O
> 
> My brain *___*


Because a fox is biting his assssssss lol
he's watching that hot girl


----------



## Hitway (Jan 21, 2014)

She looks in the opposite of the focus (the light). Might describe some kind of avoidance, regret, emptiness as darkness flow through her(?)


----------

